

Hound: A Fast Code Search Tool - desp
https://codeascraft.com/2015/01/27/announcing-hound-a-lightning-fast-code-search-tool/

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960068).

